# Roy Khan (Kamelot) an ENFP?



## Noctis (Apr 4, 2012)

I think Khan is an ENFP. Any other opinions on his personality type?


----------



## MattHells (Jul 25, 2014)

Fan of the band too? Yeah, I was thinking about that (that's how I reached your topic here), and I wonder if Roy is an xNFP or an ISFP. I'm an ENFP myself and I relate very much with his music and his way to perform (and I also have a band, haha). Kamelot's lyrics are kind of non-literal too, this always made me think he is an "N". I would say xNFP, but nothing for sure, haha.


----------



## Noctis (Apr 4, 2012)

Roy seems very extroverted. The way he seems to have so much charisma with the crowds during concerts and seems to bask in the limelight seems to speak extrovert. His music seems more N based, rather than S, as it is rather abstract, conceptual and unconventional. So I think he is ENFP. He has a lot of consistent energy found in most extroverts, whereas if I were the vocalist, I would have spurts of energy, rather than constant energy, being an introvert. I would love to sing for a band like Kamelot. Maybe Nightwish, since Tarja's vocal range was an alto, and almost baritenor. I am a baritone, so I can sing the mid range notes in Kamelot and Nightwish. I think those sort of bands appeal more to Ns than Ss. Maybe as a background singer or a backup singer, I am not sure, but I like the music.


----------



## Neo1223 (Jun 9, 2014)

Sorry man, you cant judge musicians personality type based on the type of music they perform, and the content of their song. as writers do exist, and any personality type can write lyrics that could _seem_ in favour of a type or preference. also, extroverts can be shy and introverts can be social, what matters is how their energy flows :3

Seinfeld: "There are more social skills required to talk one-on-one [than to an audience]. You don't have to be socially fluid to talk to two thousand people." (taken from CelebrityTypes)

How to Fail at Typing Musicians | CelebrityTypes

hope this helps!


----------



## Noctis (Apr 4, 2012)

Neo1223 said:


> Sorry man, you cant judge musicians personality type based on the type of music they perform, and the content of their song. as writers do exist, and any personality type can write lyrics that could _seem_ in favour of a type or preference. also, extroverts can be shy and introverts can be social, what matters is how their energy flows :3
> 
> Seinfeld: "There are more social skills required to talk one-on-one [than to an audience]. You don't have to be socially fluid to talk to two thousand people." (taken from CelebrityTypes)
> 
> ...


I found some sources that state that Khan is ESFP.


----------



## MattHells (Jul 25, 2014)

Where did you find those resources, Noctis?


----------



## Noctis (Apr 4, 2012)

Psychotypes of musicians: Quadra Gamma - Rate Your Music

This is the most credible and reliable source I could find.


----------



## MattHells (Jul 25, 2014)

Yes, I saw this. But there are mistakes in my opinion. Roger Waters is often typed as an INTJ, and I don't see Steve Harris as an INTP. 

It is indeed difficult to analyze an artist. But we can try the functions to make it easier.
Roy is an Introverted Feeling, which means xxFP. 
Now, between:

Se x Si 
Ne x Ni

There lies the answer. I guess we would have to watch carefully to more of his interviews, but today I would say "Ne and Si".


----------



## Noctis (Apr 4, 2012)

It's sort of difficult to tell whether he is an SFP or an NFP. According to Type Logic, ENFP Ne Fi Te Si INFP Fi Ne Si Te. So that would be saying Roy is either INFP or ENFP.


----------



## MattHells (Jul 25, 2014)

Roy Khan is a Sense Introverted, using past experiences on his lyrics, in some way. On stage, he does not move a lot, his performances are very introverted. That sugests both Feeling and Sense Introverted. As an ENFP metal vocalist, I've never related so much to a performer before. 

Another detail: he is not literal. Take a look at songs like "This Pain", there's a lot of subjectivity, very intuitive. He uses symbols and is never literal. Finally: his depression, the way he dealt with it. It's much more NF than SP. To me he is an xNFP.


----------



## MattHells (Jul 25, 2014)

Black Halo has lots of songs like this:

This Pain

_"Pushing for the limit of sanity
Pushing for the surface
So I can breathe
Dark is the night for us all, but some days
I feel the light crawling down from these jagged walls
Blessed sunlight

Some of this pain is sole subjected
But what was I to do
Some of this pain will always stay
Deep and true

I left her with a warning... without protection
'Cause the human nature has its ways with lust
With her back against the wall she crumbled
Just a minute more would have saved her life
And even so... part of me
Blessed sunlight

Some of this pain is sole subjected
But what was I to do
Some of this pain will always stay
Deep and true

I see her shame in my desire
It all took place too soon
Some of these wounds will always bleed
Over you"
_


The Black Halo

_"Come wind
Come snow
Come winterland
I have resigned myself to death
Come will to show the hidden hand
So I can draw my final breath
You could take me higher
So you said and I trusted you
I may be a liar, but betrayal lies on you

I can feel when the journey ends
Final call for a last defense

Darkness come tonight
I have no fear of what you hold
Darkness come alive
You are the stories I've been told

I possess the power
Of survival in the cold
Life is like a flower
As it stumbles out of fall

We all know when our time has come
This is where I will linger on

Darkness come tonight
I have no fear of what you hold
Darkness come alive
You are the stories I've been told

Darkness come tonight
Nothing can take my faith away
Darkness come alive
Life fades to black from silver grey"
_


As far as I'm concerned, Thomas Youngblood does not write the lyrics. Correct me if I'm wrong, but this seem very intuitive.


----------



## Noctis (Apr 4, 2012)

I heard Khan wrote most of the lyrics. Yes, they sound very intuitive.


----------



## EchoEnola (Oct 28, 2014)

Wore my Kamelot shirt to work today. Just gonna hang out in this thread for a moment.

I have a feeling he's more I than E. When not on stage or in performance mode. Wishful thinking? Maybe. It's just a sense I get from his lyrics. 

It's kind of like trying to type Tony Kakko. There's gonna be some trouble when trying to reconcile his wild stage presence and energy regarding fans with some of the lyrics (think "Shy", "Tallulah", and "Letter to Dana"). I think it's just difficult.


----------



## Tetsuo Shima (Nov 24, 2014)

OMG ROY KHAN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I love him so much!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DreamingSilence (Jun 21, 2016)

I made an account just to respond to this!  

In all honesty, I don't know what Roy Khan's personality type is. But I've been reading up a lot more on the Type indicators, and it's a lot more complex than you would think. We are ruled by our functions (which seem completely different than our letters - ENFP, etc...), and thus this rules out all of what has been suggested - his performances are rich in emotion, as are a lot of his interviews (where he doesn't wear sunglass, the smile certainly reaches his eyes). This means he is an extroverted feeler (whereas the suggestions are introverted – they keep their emotions inside, where they deal with them internally). 

My instinct is he is an INFJ (we are extroverted feeling). As one of my greatest idols, I connect with his work on a deep level, and nearly all others I respect and admire in such ways have been INFJ's when I looked it up later on (so even without evidence, we seem drawn to similar ways of thinking. iNtuition?).

As an artist, I know what it is to loose oneself in our work, the mystery and majesty it holds. Despite introversion, we can immerse ourselves in the magic, and the art carries us from there – including performance before thousands of people. As INFJ's, we are often mistaken for extroverts anyway, and we do draw our strength and inspiration from others (in manageable doses, that is). 

Typing is rough anyway, and everyone is unique. But he writes superbly, is drawn to Goethe (INFJ), and Tool (Maynard J K- INFJ)... He works out a lot to maintain his standards of self image, is very private, muses philosophically over religion, the meaning of life, etc... 

Aside from his art, he hasn't really made very many appearances, and I wouldn't say he likes the attention (he's presenting himself as his art, through his art. It's his work or “cause” which counts, not himself as a mortal), so he's most likely an introvert with extroverted feeling. Paired with the above, these are all very INFJ things


----------

